# Bottle calf duramycin side effects



## Blue Sky (Oct 1, 2017)

Bottle calf 4-5 weeks. I gave recommended dose of duramycin yesterday afternoon for suspected pneumonia and today he's lethargic, foaming at the mouth (listed side effect). He's had two bottles OK but looks pretty beat at the moment. Poop OK, urine OK injection site OK. Seems thirsty. Vet won't be possible til tomorrow morning. Anything I should do?


----------



## babsbag (Oct 1, 2017)

@farmerjan
@WildRoseBeef 
@greybeard 

I know there are more cattle people that I can't think of but this is a start


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 1, 2017)

Electrolytes and no milk will help with the energy levels and keep him from dehydrating.  And at 4-5 weeks, keep water in front of him and you can mix electrolytes in the water in the bucket also.  If he is drinking water good from the bucket, put the electrolytes in that and give him his normal bottle of milk.  
Another thing that I would suspect would be coccidiosis.  It causes lethargy and they will usually drink a bottle but will get weak.  Normally some blood in manure  BUT NOT ALWAYS.  Corid is standard for calves with that.  
If you get him to the vet or at least call about it,  and have to go get some medicine, take a manure sample.  
Where are you and what has your weather been like?  If it has been hot, and pneumonia  sets in, it will drag them down quick.  I think you have done what you can until you talk to the vet as long as you keep him hydrated.


----------



## WyndSyrin (Oct 1, 2017)

I would also suggest that you find a type of milk replacer that has medication for coccidiosis if that is what is the matter. You would want to look for a milk replacer that has Deccox in it. Your local feed store would be the first place to look for that or your vet can point you in the right direction. 

But, what the farm I am on uses if pneumonia is suspected is Nuflor. That is used for Respitory ailments in cows. I thought that my bottle calf Murray had pneumonia and that was what we gave him. Our vet is so nice he came out looked him over, gave him a shot of batryl, plus gave us this gel in a large tube, plus some Dyne for him as well and he perked right up. Of course I was working from an 11 day old calf that was just two steps from Death's door as well. Now look at the latest pic of him.

Hope this will help


----------



## Blue Sky (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone he is slightly better eating well but not energetic. In stall now to keep him out of drafts dew etc and to check poo. One lgd Uh ewww disposes of it. Wonder if calf isn't absorbing nutrients and or sweetness attracts dog. He's better but to the vet and I'm thinking goat milk w formula?


----------



## WyndSyrin (Oct 1, 2017)

First, see what the Vet has to say. Secondly, try to find a Milk replacer that is made from milk proteins and is at least 20% protein/20% fat. Thirdly, do try to get some Dyne for him. That will give some energy to him.


----------



## Blue Sky (Oct 2, 2017)

Much improved this morning. Pacing while waiting for his bottle. Thanks everyone. I will take the advice offered.


----------



## Blue Sky (Oct 7, 2017)

Well we took him to the vet and he has mild pneumonia. Got a couple of shots and I think he's better already. He never was sick but he wasn't well either. Thanks everyone for your help. Happy endings always nice.


----------

